
Google Acquisitions by Year 2000-2007 - far33d
http://mashable.com/2007/07/03/google-acquisitions/
======
far33d
They are meaningful in one way... their number of large acquisitions (the
kinds that need to be announced) is growing. It doesn't, however, say anything
about the "non-material" acquisitions.

------
pg
The trend in this graph may be meaningful, but the numbers aren't. Most of
Google's acquisitions are never announced.

